# SDCard Folders Question



## artemis (Oct 10, 2012)

I understand that apps will create folders in /sdcard if necessary (like soundhound, pulse, etc)
But how about folders like /sdcard/Documents, Music, Movies, Podcasts, Downloads,etc? How do they get generated? 
For some reason these folders popped out a while back and I cannot remember where I got them?
Does Android auto-create this?

I started doing some folder cleanup and deleted the Documents folder by accident. I'm curious to know if Android just auto-generates this up?

I am using Galaxy Nexus since its release date. I've been on ICS and JB. Never deleted anything until now.
Now I'm using Jellybean. Rooted + AOKP Build 3.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

yes


----------

